# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Fethullah Gülen, islamiku me i rrezikshem i planetit

## daniel00

http://canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/34651

_Pas leximit te ketij artikulli do te kuptoni pa dyshim me mire çfare fsheh shprehja "islamist i moderuar" qe mediat kane perdorur per kryeministrin Erdogan dhe partine e tij AKP .

Ndjekesit e Fethullah Gülen nuk kane absolutisht asgje te moderuar , po ashtu si Vellezerit Mysliman , jane ne fakt islamiste te fjetur , qe presin oren per te treguar natyren e tyre te vertete . Megjithese kjo ngjan me nje teori komploti , nuk eshte aspak thjesht teori ._ 

Dokumentet e fundit te Wikileaks tregojne nje preokupim te rritur tek pergjegjesit amerikan per sa i perket Fethullah Gülen dhe perpjekjet e tij per te krijuar nje bote te re islamike , po ashtu mbi "lavazhin e trurit te studenteve" qe ndodh tek rrjeti i shkollave te tij private , ne Amerike dhe kudo neper boten myslimane . 

Zedhenesi diplomatik qe flet per frazen "larje te trurit"  , e ka shkruar me 2009 Xhejms Xhefri" , ambasadori amerikan ne Turqi . 

Zoti Xhefri e pershkruan Fethullah Gülenin si nje "fenomen politik" ne Turqi , megjithese ai jeton "ne emigrim" , i veçuar ne nje fortese , ne thellesi te maleve te Pensilvanise . 



Ambasadori thote qe levizja e Fethullah Gülen ka marre kontrollin e pushtetit ne Turqi dhe dikton politiken , duke e bere sa vjen e me shume anti-israeliane dhe anti-amerikane . Ai nenvizon se drejtuesit e Partise se Drejtesise dhe Zhvillimit ( AKP ) qe zoterojne pushtetin ne Turqi , perfshire kryeministri Reçep Taip Erdogan dhe Presidenti Abdullah Gul , duket se jane kukullat e Fethullah Gülenit . 

Dokumente te tjera , te zbuluara se fundmi tregojne qe ndjekesit e Gülenit kane marre tani direkt kontrollin e forcave te policise dhe perbehen nga 200 mije efektive - nje force qe eshte ne konflikt me ushtaraket , qe e konsiderojne nje grup armik . 

Muajt e fundit , ushtarake te larte turq , dhe te tjere kritikues te partise AKP , u arrestuan ne mes te nates dhe u zhduken ne birucat e burgjeve . 
Sipas Nuredin Veren , qe ishte krahu i djathte i  Fethullah Gülen , " Ka shefa te sigurise qe jane imam ; imame te veshur me uniformen e policise . Si dhe shume komisare policie i marrin urdhrat nga imamet" . 

"Nuk eshte e mundshme per te konfirmuar nese policia turke eshte nen kontrollin e pjestareve te komunitetit te Gülenit , por nuk kemi takuar askend qe ta mohoje kete gje " , thote nje burim.




Islamiket me te rrezikshem te Planetit 

Gulen eshte quajtur " islamisti me i rrezikshem i planetit " , megjithese ai nuk ka terhequr vemendjen e eksperteve amerikane te antiterrorit apo te mediave kombetare . 

Gulen eshte nje ndjekes i Sheikut Saïd Kurdi-i (1878-1960), i njohur gjithashtu me emrin Saïd Nursi-i , themelues i levizjes islamike Nur ( drita ) . Pas luftes se pavarsise se Turqise , sheiku  Saïd Kurdi kishte kerkuar , duke ju drejtuar parlamentit te ri , qe republika te bazohet ne principet islamike .  Saïd Kurdi doli kunder Ataturkut dhe reformave te tij dhe Fethullah Gülen ndoqi shembullin e mesuesit te tij .  

I vleresuar si nje mesues i jashtezakonshem nga Graham Fuller dhe pergjegjes te tjere te Cias , Gulen nuk ka as edhe nje diplome studimi sekondare dhe ai eshte gati analfabet . 


Me 1999 , ai u perzu nga vendi i lindjes , Turqia per arsye te tentativave te tij per te permbysur qeverine laike turke . 

Objektivi i tij konsiston qe te transformoje Turqine ne nje republike Islamike dhe te krijoje nje rregull te ri boteror islamik . 

Ne fjalimet e tij , Gülen deklaron hapur dy objektivat e tij . Ne nje fjalim ai ka thene :



*" Ju duhet te hypni ne arteriet e sistemit pa u vene re nga askush per ekzistencen tuaj deri sa te mberrini te gjitha qendrat e pushtetit ... deri sa kushtet te jene plotesuar , [ islamiket ] duhet te vazhdojne keshtu . Nese ata bejne diçka para kohe , bota do te na shtype kokat , e myslimanet do te vuajne kudo si ne tragjedine e Algjerise , si ne 1982 [ Ne Siri ] ... si çdo vit ne katastrofa dhe tragjedite ne Egjipt . Koha nuk ka ardhur . Ju duhet te prisni momentin kur rradhet te jene plotesuar dhe kushtet te pershtatshme , deri sa ne te mundemi te mbajme te gjithe boten mbi shpatullat tona dhe ta zoterojme ... Ju duhet te prisni deri sa te keni marre te gjitha pushtetet e Shtetit , deri sa te keni marre nga ana juaj te gjitha pushtetet e institucioneve konstitucionale ne Turqi ... 

Deri ne ate moment , çdo mase e marre do te ishte e parakohshme - si te thyesh nje veze pa pritur dyzet ditet per çeljen e saj . Do te ishte si te vrasesh zogun brenda . Puna qe duhet bere eshte per t'u perballur me boten . Tani , i shpreha ndjenjat e mia dhe mendimet e mia , perpara jush me besim te plote ... besim ne besnikerine dhe fshehtesine tuaj . E di se kur te ikni qe ketu , ashtu si hidhni kanaçet boshe te lengjeve , ju duhet te hidhni mendimet dhe ndjenjat qe shpreha ketu [...]*



Fethullah Gülen dhe Recep Tayyip Erdogan


Me 1998 , Gülen u largua ne Amerike me nje numer te vogel ndjekesish te tij  dhe bleu nje pjese toke ne mes te maleve Pokono ne Pensilvani , ku eshte baza e operacioneve te veta nderkombetare . 

Qe nga kjo baze , Gülen , qe ka mbledhur me shume se 25 miliarde dollare aksione shoqerish , vazhdon te drejtoje aktivitetet e partise AKP dhe te ngjarjeve ne te gjithe Azine qendrore e ne nje pjese te madhe te botes myslimane . 

Nen drejtimin e tij , Turqia u transformua ne disa vjet nga nje shtet laik , ne nje vend islamik me 85 000 xhami aktive - nje xhami per 350 banore - qe do te thote dendesia me e madhe ne bote per banore . 

9O OOO imame , qe jane me te shumte ne numer se sa mesuesit apo mjeket - dhe mijera shkolla islamike te administruara nga Shteti .

----------


## Hyllien

Ky është fenomen politik në Amerikë me vite, pale në Turqi. Eshtë njohuri e gjërë në rrethet akademike ultramajtiste zakonishtë që Gulen është babai shpirtëror i gjithë elitës Turke që doktorron në Amerikë. Na habiti Jeffrey. Nëse është më i rrezikshmi cfarë do ky njëri në Amerikë atëher ? Spo më pëlqen kjo lojë që po vërvitet kohët e fundit.

----------


## ~Geri~

Gjithmone "Islamiket" e frikshem dalin nga toka amerikane.Edhe bin Ladeni po keshtu.Eshte nje tip kurthi hyjnor si puna e rastit te Mosiut me Faraonit apo eshte ndonje marreveshje agjenturash amerikane?

----------


## refet

ani daniel e cka ka te keqe se turqia kerkon ligje islamie este kundra ligjeve laike, ????
e perse te pengojne ti xhamijat ne turqi?
e perse te pengon numri i imameve ne turqi?
apo mos po te pengon ne realitet  islami. thuaje kte haptazi ?????
pershendetje

----------


## daniel00

Meqenese eshte e nevojshme per te kuptuar rolin e tij dhe pse quhet islamiku me i rrezikshem i Planetit , po sjell pjesen e fundit te artikullit . 




> _
> Turkey, thanks to Gulen and his disciples, has transferred its alliance from Europe and the United States to Russia and Iran
> 
> Despite the rhetoric of European Union accession, Turkey, thanks to Gulen and his disciples, has transferred its alliance from Europe and the United States to Russia and Iran. It has moved toward friendship with Hamas, Hezbollah, and Syria and created a pervasive anti-Christian, anti-Jewish, and anti-America animus throughout the populace.
> 
> Gulen has also established thousands of schools throughout central Asia and Europe.
> 
> According to Bayram Balci, a Turkish scholar, the Gulen schools seek to expand “the Islamization of Turkish nationality and the Turification of Islam” in order to bring about a universal caliphate ruled by Islamic law.
> 
> ...



Turqia , fale Gulenit dhe ndjekesve te tij , e ka transferuar aleancen e saj nga Evropa dhe Amerika tek Rusia dhe Irani . 

Megjithe retoriken e hyrjes ne Bashkimin Evropian , Turqia , fale Gulenit dhe ndjekesve te tij , e ka transferuar aleancen e saj nga Evropa dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara tek Rusia dhe Irani .
Ka forcuar miqesine me Hamasin , Hezbollahun , Sirine si dhe ka krijuar nje ndikim anti te krishtere , anti çifut , dhe qellim anti Amerikan neper popullsi . 

*Gulen ka themeluar gjithashtu me mijera shkolla neper Azine qendrore dhe Evrope*.

 Sipas Bayram Balci , nje erudit turk , shkollat e Gulen kerkojne te perhapin " Islamizmin e nacionalitetit Turk dhe purifikimin e Islamit " ne menyre qe te sjelle nje Kalifat boteror te sunduar nga ligji Islamik . 

Per shkak te natyres se tyre destabilizuese te ketyre institucioneve , keto shkolla jane shpallur te paligjshme ne Rusi dhe Uzbekistan . 

Edhe Hollanda , nje komb qe perqafon pluralizmin dhe tolerancen , ka zgjedhur te prese fondet per shkollat e Gulenit prej kercenimit te perhershem te tyre ndaj rendit shoqeror .

Por me shume se 140 shkollat ne Amerike qe perparojne vendosjen e nje Rendi te Ri Islamik Boteror , kane marre pak vemendje kombetare . 

Keto shkolla mbajne emra kaq te pafajshem si Shkolla Manjola , Akademia Zgjoi i Bleteve , Akademia e Shkencave Sonoriane , Shkolla Lotus per Persosmeri , Shkolla e Teknologjise Paqesore . 

Keto shkolla jane financuar me fondet e taksapaguesve amerikan .

----------


## Hyllien

> Gjithmone "Islamiket" e frikshem dalin nga toka amerikane.Edhe bin Ladeni po keshtu.Eshte nje tip kurthi hyjnor si puna e rastit te Mosiut me Faraonit apo eshte ndonje marreveshje agjenturash amerikane?


Aspak, cështja është se ky meriton tjetër gjë, por Amerika nuk mund ta bëj kurrën e kurrë pasi Turqia brënda 24 orësh ndryshon orientim më pas.

----------


## Kandy*

*Fet'hullah Gylen merr Çmimin e Paqes për Vitin 2011*


Para pak kohësh Instituti Lindje-Perëndim (East-West Institute) me qendër në Nju Jork, i akordoi Çmimin e Paqes për vitin 2011 Fet'hullah Gylenit, një personalitet i njohur turk për nxitjen e dialogut, tolerancës, mirëkuptimit dhe bashkëpunimit ndërfetar dhe ndërqytetërimor në shkallë globale.

Duke vlerësuar figurën e Gylenit për ruajtjen dhe konsolidimin e vlerave të larta që bashkojnë njerëzit e besimeve të ndryshme, drejtori i EWI-së, Edwin Mroz, vuri në dukje gjithashtu qëndrimin e qartë dhe të vendosur të këtij veprimtari të shquar të paqës kundër terrorizmit.

Në ceremoninë e organizuar me këtë rast ishin pjesëmarrës senatorë, njerëz të shquar nga bota akademike dhe e biznesit. Në një mesazh të veçantë dërguar pjesëmarrësve të kësaj ceremonie, Fet'hullah Gylen theksonte midis të tjerash: “Jam shumë i nderuar dhe i impresionuar për shkak të vlerësimit me Çmimin e Paqes nga ana e Institutit Lindje-Perëndim. Por unë nuk e marr këtë çmim në emrin tim, por e pranoj atë në emër të një numri të pafund vullnetarësh, të kombësive dhe besimeve të ndryshme të cilët duke mos pasur asnjë qëllim tjetër, janë bashkuar vetëm për të punuar dhe për t’i shërbyer njerëzimit.” Duke nënvizuar shtimin e paragjykimeve të shoqërive ndaj njëra-tjetrës si rrjedhojë e ngjarjeve të dhunshme të përjetuara në të gjithë botën gjatë dekadës së fundit, Gylen pohonte se shumë persona kanë kryer akte terroriste në emër të fesë. "Disa përdorën dhunën dhe vranë persona të pafajshëm në emër të fesë. Të vrasësh njerëz të pafajshëm në emër të fesë, është diçka që s’mund të ekzistojë në Islam. Shpresojmë që kjo periudhë e errët të ketë mbaruar dhe të mos përsëritet më", deklaronte Gyleni në mesazhin e tij.

Në videoprezantimin e bërë me këtë rast, ndër të tjera shpreheshin edhe vlerësimet dhe konsideratat e larta të personaliteteve të shquara botërore për rolin dhe kontributin e madh të Gylenit, si ish-sekretari i përgjithshëm i Kombeve të Bashkuara Kofi Anan, ish- presidenti i SHBA-ve Bill Clinton, ish-sekretarët e Shtetit, James Baker dhe Madelein Albright. Duke vlerësuar qëndrimin e qartë të Fet'hullah Gylenit kundër terrorit, u shfaq edhe titulli i një shkrimi të gazetës "Washington Post" e cila nënvizonte fjalët e tij aq domethënëse: “një mysliman nuk mund të jetë terrorist, sikundër dhe një terrorist nuk mund të quhet mysliman”.

Instituti Lindje-Perëndim (East West Institute) me qendër në Nju Jork, është një organizatë politike e paanshme, jo-fitimprurëse, e fokusuar në përballjen me sfidat e rëndësishme globale që rrezikojnë paqen. Në mesin e anëtarëve të bordit drejtues të EWI-së, i cili festoi 30 vjetorin e themelimit të tij, janë emra të tillë të tillë të njohur si gjenerali James L. Johns, ish këshilltar i sigurisë kombëtare të presidentit Obama, ish-sekretarja e Shtetit e SHBA-ve Condoleezza Rice, ish-presidenti i Finlandës dhe nobelisti për paqën Marti Ahtisaari, etj.

Më parë ky institucion prestigjioz u ka akorduar Çmimin e Paqes personaliteteve me famë botërore si: Tony Blair, Vaclav Havel, George H.W. Bush, Helmut Kohl, Nursultan Nazarbajev, Mohamed El-Baradei, etj.

Është e udhës të theksohet se kjo veprimtari kaq e rëndësishme e zhvilluar në Nju Jork, u parapri nga një simpozium ndërkombëtar i organizuar në Tiranë në fundmars të këtij viti nga Universiteti i Tiranës, Universiteti Fatih (Turqi), si dhe Qendra e Dialogut "Prizmi", me mbështetjen e Ministrisë së Kulturës. Në këtë tubim shkencor u vlerësua eksperienca globale e Fet'hullah Gylenit në fushën e dialogut, duke u vështruar në përqasje edhe me rastin shqiptar të harmonisë ndërfetare.

----------


## Kavir

Kur fitoi Nobelin e Paqes edhe Kisingeri (që është njësoj si t'ja japin Bin Ladenit apo Gadafit), pse mos ta fitojë edhe Gyleni?

----------


## maurisi

> Kur fitoi Nobelin e Paqes edhe Kisingeri (që është njësoj si t'ja japin Bin Ladenit apo Gadafit), pse mos ta fitojë edhe Gyleni?


...edhe Obama gjithashtu .

----------


## Kavir

Aman, mos ma shaj Obamën se më ngel hatri.
**** gomari ngele.

----------


## Renea

*Fethullah Gülen , Islamiku me i rrezikshem i Planetit*

*Fet'hullah Gylen merr Çmimin e Paqes për Vitin 2011*

----------


## Hyllien

> *Fethullah Gülen , Islamiku me i rrezikshem i Planetit*
> 
> *Fet'hullah Gylen merr Çmimin e Paqes për Vitin 2011*


Interesant, cdo gjë që ka të bëj me Turqinë ju jeni të pranishëm. E pastaj i thoni të tjerëve "Grek" se nuk bien dakort me ju. Po ku e njef ti ore kungull Gulenin. Ti as nuk e ke idenë se kush është ky njëri.

----------


## fisniku-student

> Interesant, cdo gjë që ka të bëj me Turqinë ju jeni të pranishëm. E pastaj i thoni të tjerëve "Grek" se nuk bien dakort me ju. Po ku e njef ti ore kungull Gulenin. Ti as nuk e ke idenë se kush është ky njëri.


Sepse si ajo tema per ndryshim te teksteve shkollore te historis, si temat qe hapen per turqin, kan nderlidhjen e njejt dhe kjo ka te bej kryekeput me fe, urrejtje ose simpati fetare.

D.m.th perndryshim nga greku qe eshte kontest me karakter etnik e kombetar, sa here qe flitet per turkun gjithmon egziston nderlidhja direkte qe ka te bej me islamin, d.m.th ka karakter fetar dhe sa here qe flitet per turkun, njekohesisht sulmohet edhe islami.


Ps: Fethullah gylen eshte njeri i dijes dhe shkrimtar i nje volumi te madh librash, keshtu qe dituria e tij eshte e gjere dhe nuk eshte qudi qe ka arritur deri tash ta bej kete turqi aktuale me shkelqim diamanti.

----------


## Renea

> Interesant, cdo gjë që ka të bëj me Turqinë ju jeni të pranishëm. E pastaj i thoni të tjerëve "Grek" se nuk bien dakort me ju. Po ku e njef ti ore kungull Gulenin. Ti as nuk e ke idenë se kush është ky njëri.


Prandaj nuk e zgjata , vetem citova dy kontradita , Islamiku me i rrezikshem ne Planet , merr cmimin e Paqes ne Nju Jork.  :buzeqeshje: 

Koment tjeter nuk dhash. 


Tani lojra fjalesh :

 - Ju them grek sepse po shkruani tema kunder mikut me te mir qe kemi na rajon - Turqise , vend qe po na mbeshtet ne gjitha fushat , po te ishit shqiptar sdo te kishit kaq urrejtje , vetem greket urrejn Turqine kaq shum . A te pelqeu ?

Jo jo , nuk ju quaj grek as tash, e di kur duhet.

----------


## Hyllien

> Prandaj nuk e zgjata , vetem citova dy kontradita , Islamiku me i rrezikshem ne Planet , merr cmimin e Paqes ne Nju Jork. 
> 
> Koment tjeter nuk dhash. 
> 
> 
> Tani lojra fjalesh :
> 
>  - Ju them grek sepse po shkruani tema kunder mikut me te mir qe kemi na rajon - Turqise , vend qe po na mbeshtet ne gjitha fushat , po te ishit shqiptar sdo te kishit kaq urrejtje , vetem greket urrejn Turqine kaq shum . A te pelqeu ?
> 
> Jo jo , nuk ju quaj grek as tash, e di kur duhet.


Miku me i mirë është arësyeja që sot je bishti i kavallit merr vesh  ? Merr vesh që një komb pa elitë është i humbur ? A merr vesh ore njëri që mos ishte për një lojë shahu tejet të ndërlikuar mes lindjes dhe perëndimit ti sot nuk do ekzistoje më sepse je i paaftë të ekzistosh, je gazi i botës politikisht dhe nuk ke asnjë fuqi të vendosësh për veten tënde, zero fuqi.

----------


## Hyllien

> Sepse si ajo tema per ndryshim te teksteve shkollore te historis, si temat qe hapen per turqin, kan nderlidhjen e njejt dhe kjo ka te bej kryekeput me fe, urrejtje ose simpati fetare.
> 
> D.m.th perndryshim nga greku qe eshte kontest me karakter etnik e kombetar, sa here qe flitet per turkun gjithmon egziston nderlidhja direkte qe ka te bej me islamin, d.m.th ka karakter fetar dhe sa here qe flitet per turkun, njekohesisht sulmohet edhe islami.
> 
> 
> Ps: Fethullah gylen eshte njeri i dijes dhe shkrimtar i nje volumi te madh librash, keshtu qe dituria e tij eshte e gjere dhe nuk eshte qudi qe ka arritur deri tash ta bej kete turqi aktuale me shkelqim diamanti.


E ke gabim, Greku ka Helenizmit nën Orthodoksi, Turku ka Otomanizmin nën Islam. Si ideologji, dhe më ra goja në tokë janë identike. Greku nuk ka karakter etnik. Ti e di shumë mirë që greqia = shqiptarë+vlleh+bullgarë+sllavë të tjerë+turq+aziatikë etj. E njëjta gjë dhe për Turqinë. Platformat e tyre janë fetare-ideologjike, pak a shumë si Amerika e 20 viteve të fundit që po kthehet e tillë, por që akuzohet pa të drejtë nga mosnjohësit e historisë si fillestarja e këtij ndryshimi. Amerika ka patur karakter tradicionalist Europian që u ndryshua 20-30 vitet e fundit në ideologjik që të përfshijë gjithë rracat e kombet e mundshme. Kjo platformë ideologjike zgjeruese që nuk ka të bëj fare me etninë e ka qëndrën pikërisht në Greqinë e sotme dhe Turqinë e sotme, nën Helenizmin modern dhe Neo-Otomanizmin modern.

Shqiptari hegjemoninë e përcakton mbi bazën e gjakut, është koncept krejt tjetër. Pra fatmirësisht si muslimanë si krishterë shqiptarë janë vellezër. Le të jesh edhe Budist. Shqiptari e përcakton identitetin në bazë të gjakut të vet. Problemi lind kur ti fillon e bën politikë hegjemonike Turke njësoj si ai që bën politikë hegjemonike Greke.

----------


## Kavir

> Sepse si ajo tema per ndryshim te teksteve shkollore te historis, si temat qe hapen per turqin, kan nderlidhjen e njejt dhe kjo ka te bej kryekeput me fe, urrejtje ose simpati fetare.
> 
> D.m.th perndryshim nga greku qe eshte kontest me karakter etnik e kombetar, sa here qe flitet per turkun gjithmon egziston nderlidhja direkte qe ka te bej me islamin, d.m.th ka karakter fetar dhe sa here qe flitet per turkun, njekohesisht sulmohet edhe islami.


Domethënë kush shan Turqinë ka sharë Islamin? Pra Turqia=Allahu, kështu mor zavall?

----------


## qeveriablu

> Aspak, cështja është se ky meriton tjetër gjë, por Amerika nuk mund ta bëj kurrën e kurrë pasi Turqia brënda 24 orësh ndryshon orientim më pas.


Hyllien,ketu me F.Gulen e keni tepruar.Nuk duhet demonizuar cdo klerik apo intelektual musliman (ne kete rast Turk).
Levizja "Gylen" publikisht permes Fetullah Gylen ka denuar sulmin terroist 11.shtatori 2001.levizja me shume ka per qellim ta crrenjose fanatizmin dhe nje musliman ne te njejten kohe te jete bashkohor dhe te mund jetoje islamin.Qe levizja Gylen ka motive fetare nuk diskutohet por edhe ne boten katolike egziston "Opus dei" qe esht edhe me radikale ne qellimet e saja se kjo levizje.Kur egziston "opus dei" pse mos te egzistoj edhe "lev.Gylen" qe thene sinqerisht eshte shume variant me i zbehet se fundamentalistet katolik te "Opus dei-t".

*Nje studim objektiv mbi kete person dhe levizjen e tij e ke ne librin "Levizja Gylen-analize sociologjike e nje levizje civile mbi baza fetare " autore prof.dr.Helen Rose Ebaugh.

Paranoja nuk i sherben askujt !

----------


## Hyllien

> Hyllien,ketu me F.Gulen e keni tepruar.Nuk duhet demonizuar cdo klerik apo intelektual musliman (ne kete rast Turk).
> Levizja "Gylen" publikisht permes Fetullah Gylen ka denuar sulmin terroist 11.shtatori 2001.levizja me shume ka per qellim ta crrenjose fanatizmin dhe nje musliman ne te njejten kohe te jete bashkohor dhe te mund jetoje islamin.Qe levizja Gylen ka motive fetare nuk diskutohet por edhe ne boten katolike egziston "Opus dei" qe esht edhe me radikale ne qellimet e saja se kjo levizje.Kur egziston "opus dei" pse mos te egzistoj edhe "lev.Gylen" qe thene sinqerisht eshte shume variant me i zbehet se fundamentalistet katolik te "Opus dei-t".
> 
> *Nje studim objektiv mbi kete person dhe levizjen e tij e ke ne librin "Levizja Gylen-analize sociologjike e nje levizje civile mbi baza fetare " autore prof.dr.Helen Rose Ebaugh.
> 
> Paranoja nuk i sherben askujt !


Lexoje dhe një herë atë që shkruajta, shkrimin e parë në këtë temë dhe atë që keni cituar më pas, sepse dakort me mua ke rënë. Nuk ka nevojë të lexoj asgjë mbi të, sepse e njoh shumë më mirë nga sa cmendon ti, edhe pse me këtë analizë që ke bërë i ke idetë solide mbi këtë njëri, ndryshe nga këta të tjerët.

Dënimi i 11 Shtatorit nuk përbën ndonjë gjë kushedi se cfarë për mendimin tim, sepse forca të financuara me 100 fije nga Islamikët e Rusët më pas filluan duke hedhur farën e dyshimit mbi ndodhinë e ngjarjes pasi u stërvërtetua 2000 herë edhe nga KLM-ja se ata e organizuan këtë gjë. Hija e vetme e dyshimit mbi 11 Shtatorit qëndron tjetër kund, por ai është debat i gjatë.

----------


## FreeByrd

_Ai nuk duket të jetë një problem vdekjeprurës për Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe Evropës._

*Wikipedia*

*Secularism*
Gülen’s Islamic teaching and practice was developed in the forge of Turkey’s 20th century project to create a secular state, as initiated by the Turkish nationalist revolution of Atatürk. That project became an ideologically “secularist” one, locked in symbiotic conflict with an “Islamist” reaction. Arising from that context, Gülen has criticized a politics rooted in a philosophically reductionist materialism. But he has also argued that Islam and democracy are compatible and he encourages greater democracy within Turkey. He also argues that a secular approach that is not anti-religious and allows for freedom of religion and belief is compatible with Islam. 

*Turkey bid to join the EU*
Gulen favors Turkey's bid to join the European Union and argues that neither Turkey nor the EU have anything to fear, but have much to gain, from a future of full Turkish membership in the EU.

*Women's roles*
According to Aras and Caha, Gülen's views on women are "progressive" but "modern professional women in Turkey still find his ideas far from acceptable." [4] Gülen says the coming of Islam saved women, who "were absolutely not confined to their home and...never oppressed" in the early years of the religion. He feels that western-style feminism, however, is "doomed to imbalance like all other reactionary movements...being full of hatred towards men."

*Terrorism*
Gülen condemns any kind of terrorism.[34] He warns against the phenomenon of arbitrary violence and aggression against civilians, that is terrorism, which has no place in Islam and which militates against its very foundational tenets of reverence for human life and for all of God's creation. In an article that he wrote for the Turkish Daily News a few days after the horrific events of September 11, 2001 titled "Real Muslims Cannot Be Terrorists," [35] Gülen lamented the deplorable hijacking of Islam by terrorists who claimed to be Muslims and acting out of religious conviction. He counseled that "One should seek Islam through its own sources and in its own representatives throughout history; not through the actions of a tiny minority that misrepresent it
_______________________________________________

*Sekularizmi* 
Mësimeve islamike Gylenit dhe praktikë është zhvilluar në arritjen e projektit të shekullit të 20-të Turqisë për të krijuar një shtet laik, pasi nisur nga revolucioni turk nacionaliste e Ataturkut. Ky projekt u bë një ideologjikisht "laike", një, i mbyllur në konflikt symbiotic me një reaksion "islamik". Që dalin nga këtë kontekst, Gylen ka kritikuar një politikë rrënjosur në një materializmi filozofik reduksioniste. Por ai ka argumentuar gjithashtu se Islami dhe demokracia janë të pajtueshme dhe ai inkurajon demokracinë më të madhe në Turqi. Ai gjithashtu argumenton se një qasje laik që nuk është anti-fetare dhe lejon lirinë e fesë dhe besimit është në përputhje me Islamin. 

*ofertën e Turqisë për t'u bashkuar me BE* 
Gyleni favorizon ofertën e Turqisë për t'u bashkuar me Bashkimin Evropian dhe argumenton se as Turqia e as BE-së kanë ndonjë gjë për frikë, por kanë shumë për të fituar, nga një të ardhme e anëtarësimit të plotë të Turqisë në BE.

*Rolet e grave* 
Sipas Aras dhe Caha, pikëpamjet e Gylenit mbi gratë janë "progresiv", por "femrat moderne profesionale në Turqi të gjeni idetë e tij larg e pranueshme." [4] Gyleni thotë se ardhja e Islamit shpëtuar gratë, të cilët "nuk janë absolutisht të mbyllur në shtëpinë e tyre dhe ... nuk shtypur" në vitet e para të fesë. Ai e ndjen se të stilit perëndimor feminizmit, megjithatë, është "i dënuar të pabarazisë si të gjitha lëvizjet e tjera reaksionare ... duke qenë plot me urrejtje ndaj njerëzve." 

*Terrorizmi* 
Gyleni dënon çdo lloj terrorizmi. [34] Ai paralajmëron kundër fenomenit të dhunës arbitrare dhe agresionit kundër civilëve, që është terrorizmi, i cili nuk ka vend në Islam dhe e cila militon kundër parimet e saj shumë themelore të nderimit për jetën e njeriut dhe për të gjithë krijimit të Zotit. Në një artikull që ai shkroi për Turkish Daily News disa ditë pas ngjarjeve të tmerrshme të 11 shtator 2001 me titull "Muslimanët e vërtetë nuk mund të jetë terroristë," [35] Gylen ankohej për të ardhur keq rrëmbimin e Islamit nga terroristët të cilët pretendohet të jenë muslimanë dhe vepron nga bindja fetare. Ai këshilloi se "Njeriu duhet të kërkojë Islamin përmes burimeve të veta dhe në përfaqësuesit e vet gjatë gjithë historisë, jo përmes veprimeve të një minoriteti të vogël që të paraqes

----------

